# E2 Levels ?



## Nadia2412 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi Ladies 

I am a donor egg recipient and currently going through my first cycle abroad.  I had my Estradiol blood test this morning to check that I have down regulated.  Does anyone know what level my results should come back at? 

Good luck to all and best wishes xx


----------



## Shellyj (Mar 25, 2007)

Under 100 i think is fine, mine was less than 50, and my friends was  100, and we were both told we were ok! Good luck, Love Shellyjxxx


----------

